# Detail A Glock in GOLD



## mr1911 (Jan 4, 2010)

I am looking for someone that can detail a glock like polish barrell and instead of polishing the pins i would like to have them golden I would like to have the lettering gold instead of polished PM me if you can detail then we can talk prices


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Jan 4, 2010)

Check w/ fastgun1962.....I think he does this kind of thing.......But my question is why?......You don't want gold and black.....You want red and black.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 4, 2010)

Sounds nice.  Be sure to post up a picture or two when you get this done.


----------



## mike bell (Jan 4, 2010)

the back pin in the grip is plastic, or at least they were last time I checked


----------



## no clever name (Jan 5, 2010)

Ga Sportsman said:


> Check w/ fastgun1962......



Yep, fastgun can polish and do the gold or silver lettering.  I've got a kimber that he polished the small parts and did silver leaf in the letters.  Try searching for threads started by him in the S&S.  I bet he's already done one like you describe.

I saw a glock that had been gold plated on gunbroker awhile back.  Looked like one of those gold ak's the military found in Saddam Hussein's palaces.


----------



## smitty8765 (Jan 5, 2010)

Awright naw chilren, I think he was serious. He did kind of walk into that one though.....


----------



## no clever name (Jan 5, 2010)

here's links to a couple of glocks that fastgun polished and did gold leaf lettering

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=358899&highlight=glock

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=348176&highlight=glock


----------



## bearpugh (Jan 5, 2010)

glocks are meant to be ugly. an old man once told me, you can't polish a ....


----------



## olchevy (Jan 5, 2010)

no clever name said:


> here's links to a couple of glocks that fastgun polished and did gold leaf lettering
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=358899&highlight=glock
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=348176&highlight=glock



Okay that 32 looks really good I thought he meant make it gold, like this is some kind of call of duty game...lol


----------



## swissbianco (Jan 6, 2010)

gold? 24K? there must be at least 2 glocks out there, once one was in an us gunmag and one i did use back then on the undercover missions in switzerland, with an matching sak:







no idea who would do sutch work but in s&w forum was an company mentioned who do highpolish sigma slides and that could then be easy gold plated... cant remember details, crs...

+B
swissbianco.com


----------



## germag (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't mean to be ugly or mean or anything...and this is just my opinion....but.....


....That's gotta be the butt-ugliest pistol I've ever seen. Is that for doing drive-bys in the upper class 'hoods?


----------



## Bill Mc (Jan 6, 2010)

This is not a gold one. David at Adventure Outdoors did for a customer.


----------



## germag (Jan 6, 2010)

Where's the puking smilie when you need it?


----------



## ScottD (Jan 6, 2010)

Come on guys ...honestly I've always wanted one of these.






I like the "bling" look


----------



## germag (Jan 6, 2010)

Lord help us....


----------



## ScottD (Jan 6, 2010)

y'all really know how to hurt a guy.

I love BBQ guns..

how about this one?





Here is my EDC - no gold but still a little bling.






I'm all for a little gold plating on a glock - Show us when its done.


----------



## no clever name (Jan 6, 2010)

how about this kimber in the S&S       Lots more pics in the post http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=468790


----------



## redlevel (Jan 6, 2010)

I really thought my pig with lipstick was pretty cool.


----------



## germag (Jan 6, 2010)

I guess the bling just ain't my thing.....


----------



## swissbianco (Jan 7, 2010)

yes taste is not for anybody


----------

